
Show HN: License key verification tool written in Go - frknsn
https://github.com/furkansenharputlu/f-license
======
dewey
Mongo DB seems like a bit of an odd choice for such a simple tool. A simple
sqlite DB that you can just persist in a file seems like the easier choice.

~~~
frknsn
Thanks for your feedback! In future, I am planning to add customer management
feature to the tool. That's why I use MongoDB. Here is the current roadmap:
[https://github.com/furkansenharputlu/f-license/issues/1](https://github.com/furkansenharputlu/f-license/issues/1)

~~~
dewey
Any SQL database will do that just fine and is built for queries like "give me
all the licenses of this customer who paid for the current version". It also
gives you stricter verification for things like unique license keys and cross
table queries for different kinds of licensing schemas.

If you abstract away the DB with an interface you can also easily switch out
which DB you are using.

